# Freeze a jar of pur�ed meat baby food



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Freeze a jar of puréed meat baby food*

Thank you Krandall for the awesome tip of taking the lid off of a jar of puréed meat baby food and freezing it. I gave it to Cody to lick while we were trying to clean his eye **** out with a flea comb. It worked great! He was completely absorbed by the baby food and did not wiggle at all. Cody especially likes the puréed ham and gravy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love his bandana!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Jill, I specifically came to the forum this morning for the exact same thing! Karen, I can't praise you enough for this tip!! I didn't have any baby food (being many yrs removed from needing it) and kept forgetting to buy some. So I opened a can of pure pumpkin, but it in glass bowls & froze it. Used it for the first time last night for Abby. I believe I could've cut off her left leg & she wouldn't have noticed. She was completely absorbed in licking her "pumpkin-sickle". Total line-combing a full coated Hav that's blowing coat took me 1/3 of the time with this method. Color me extremely Happy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

*How ?*

What a fab idea, I'll put the food on my shopping list and try it asap.

Just one question ... how on earth did you find out about it ?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was a puppy and we were just starting recall training, her trainer recommended using baby food as a special, high value treat; let her lick it out of the jar when she came to me successfully. It worked great and later I started freezing it to use during grooming sessions. Sounds like a bunch of trainers around the country know this same trick!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebbyTutton said:


> What a fab idea, I'll put the food on my shopping list and try it asap.
> 
> Just one question ... how on earth did you find out about it ?


One of my competition obedience trainers suggested it!


----------



## ricecake (May 16, 2013)

What a great idea! I will definitely be trying this the next time I brush my dog


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Love this idea. Just to verify, once it is frozen, do they just lick it out the jar? 
Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Harleytoo said:


> Love this idea. Just to verify, once it is frozen, do they just lick it out the jar?
> Thanks


Yup. And when you're done training, you just cap it and put it back in the freezer.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Karen. I have one in the freezer for Harley.


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, thanks Karen! I just tried this for grooming Lulu, and it works better than anything else I have tried. I can't believe what an avid licker she is with her meat pops. 

Lulu's mom, Peggy


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

AMAZING! I just finished grooming Harley while he enjoyed his freezer treat. He enjoyed his treat, while I combed him. That freezer treat made it so much easier. Thank you all for the tip. This will be a treat staple from now on.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

So do you use any type of baby food (flavor) or is there a specific type I need to buy? First I've heard of this, but will definitely give it a try when cleaning face and ears.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I bought the meat baby food. Ham, I think it was. I have the strained for little babies (no chunks). Works great!


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Lulu is very fond of the chicken and the turkey, as long as it is in the small baby food jar. That way her tongue can reach all the way to the bottom.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

So are they in glass jars? Do they burst being the freezer?


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

The only meat ones I found were glass. I'm not sure if it's necessary but I uncap it and put the cap on loosely to go in the freezer. The contentents do expand, but only by a small amount.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought chicken and vegetables, turkey and rice and beef and vegetables for Harley. All were glass jars and I removed the cap prior to placing them in the freezer. After Harley enjoyed his freezer treat, I recap the jar and put it back in the freezer. All the ones I bought are "stage 3" baby food.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just tried this for the first time with Molly. Worked like a miracle - easiest grooming session to date! I hope this helps get me through the blowing coat stage when it happens.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I bought some too, works really well with my new CC comb #5.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Marbel are you loving your comb?I know I love it! And Im gonna pick up some baby food too lord I thought those days were over for me LOL! But I think this is exactly what I need for Darla, I brush her 2x's a day and trying to get her to be still while I do a top knot and she's a wiggle worm.! Thanks for the tip!

Take care

Nic & Darla


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

*Too smart*

I think Harley is catching on to the freezer treat and grooming. He will eat part of the treat until he is fed up with being combed, then he tries to get as far as possible from me. 
I think we are starting to blow coat. I discovered 2 mats behind his ears that weren't there the day before. These are the first mats he has had and they don't want to come out.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

What a great idea- I will have to try!


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Karen. I can't wait to try it when clipping Elizabeth's nails.


----------

